# Pensacola pier 12/27



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Short and sweet today folks. Was there all day, not a single bonito caught. Some small shark, catfeesh, and this hog on live shrimp. It will eat. Going sheep herding tomorrow.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice report, terpdoc. Thats a pretty sheepie. Have fun herding them tomorrow. I hope the wolf can get take the whole flock. Lol. Let us know how it goes. O*D*W


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Saw that pic on Pcola Bch Pier's facebook. Are there a lot of sheepshead there now? It's on my list of species to catch


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

So you made it down!!!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

@salt, hey man... Haven't seen you out there. Here til the 1st of Jan. hope to see you out there bro. @fritz, they have been on and off the past couple of days.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Well if it ain't my buddy Terpdoc!!! We just got back from Key West for our anniversary and Christmas and here you are! Great looking Sheepie and hope to see you on the pier before you head back to MD!


R&D


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

KnotForReel said:


> Well if it ain't my buddy Terpdoc!!! We just got back from Key West for our anniversary and Christmas and here you are! Great looking Sheepie and hope to see you on the pier before you head back to MD!
> 
> R&D


I was wondering where you guys were. Hope you guys had a great time. The past few days the bonito have been ghost  we saw a few today but they were out of reach.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How was the sharks looking, they pretty thick?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

If anyone want this recipe let me know, I will post.


----------

